# Smopex Scavenger Fibers



## rusty (Aug 19, 2012)

Interesting fibers used to scavenge precious metals from leaches.

http://www.smopex.com/site.asp?id=1191&pageid=1218

Smopex Column (Laboratory) scavenging platinum.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8h6tsJUvNg[/youtube]


----------



## rusty (Aug 20, 2012)

You'll need deep pockets to use Smopex fibers, sold by the gram. 

http://www.alfa.com/en/GP220W.pgm


----------



## rusty (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting periodic table, click on an element then pick a product.

http://www.alfa.com/en/gp160w.pgm


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 20, 2012)

So...

according to the brochure, you can load about 5% (my mass i presume), then 100g of Smopex will recover 5g of Pt worth around 239$.
On AA site, 100g of Smopex-105 cost 1178.

Oh, and they strongly recommand the user to ship it back to JM so they will burn it (so you will get FULL recovery and compensation) and then you need to buy new product...

Unless my math is wrong, this seems very much like the way other companies scam plating shops/plants with their magic (cyanide) leaches TO RECOVER THE GOLD FROM REJECTS and get a silly refund when the buy new plating solution...
Oh yes, i forgot, they always sell their mystery magic powder at like a million bucks a lb just so you (the plater) could recover few dollars worth of gold and get a refund on the next purchase...
Not to mention they include inhibitors that locks the gold in solution (lead oxide) so the plater won't get clever and try (god forbid) to recover the gold himself.


I have met a chemist at a plating plant who glorifies himslef to do HIS OWN gold recovery in the plant. I asked "how?". "Simple" he say, i just mix this powder at this concentration, tubmle it and the gold is in solution.
"Then what?" i asked. "even simpler" he say, "i ship it back to my plating solution vendor, he refunds us for the gold"
I then asked, "does the refund value ever exceeded the price of the powder?" 
Then he say... "don't know, that's not my job. You don't know what you are talking about. I'm a real chemist bla bla bla"
I just giggled and left....


edit: bottom line, unless i don't get it. Seems to me one would spend a buck to save a penny.


----------



## Lou (Aug 20, 2012)

They will send it to you free if you are a customer.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 20, 2012)

Lou said:


> They will send it to you free if you are a customer.



Well then, that's great.


The plant i visited is buying the gold recovery powder at ridiculous prices.
But what do i care... i not a real chemist.


----------



## kurt (Aug 21, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > They will send it to you free if you are a customer.
> ...



Lou - how much does being a customer cost :twisted: 

Sam - your not a real chemist :shock: you had me fooled :lol: 

Kurt


----------

